# Tw Steel Watches



## junishug (Feb 5, 2012)

hi just new to the forum and hope members will steer me in right direction,OK just bought a watch on ebay tw steel granduer tw32 48mm.as far as comparing photos of mechanical movement from other automatic tw steel watches i can not see any difference or screws missing or writing on movement not the same.would a fake or replica go to that amount of detail.the person i bought the watch from is adamant it is not a fake and will now be sending me a receipt of authenticity 07 02 12 can these also be made up and are they worth the paper they are written on.hope some member will take time too read this and give advise on subject.yours sincerely junishug


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your best bet is to take it into a high Street retailer who stocks them for an opinion..

Got a link to the auction?


----------



## junishug (Feb 5, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Your best bet is to take it into a high Street retailer who stocks them for an opinion..
> 
> Got a link to the auction?


thanks for that but took it to ernest Jone's and they said best thing to do was send it away for authentication but they also noticed what looks like finger smudges on inside of glass,dont want to pay until i have receipt so will wait until it arrives.by the way i do like to buy a new or used watch now and again,would you say that the watch forum would be a a more honest place to buy from.anyho thanks for your quick reply much appreciated.regards junishug


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

junishug said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Your best bet is to take it into a high Street retailer who stocks them for an opinion..
> ...


If you send your watch back to the manufacturer and it is a *fake*, you will never see it again as they smash them into little pieces.


----------



## junishug (Feb 5, 2012)

Haggis said:


> junishug said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


thanks mate but thats not so good.regards jjoh


----------

